# gtx 660ti vs gtx760



## abuzar (Sep 3, 2013)

hey guyz iam about to buy a new gpu around 20k inr , but iam confuse which one to go :

forsa gtx 660ti - 19.3k 19350rs

zotac gtx 760 - 10.9k 20990 rs 

so my question is , is gtx 760 worth more money?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 3, 2013)

> Post your entire config.

> Which PSU do you have?

> Which monitor do you have and whats the resolution>


----------



## abuzar (Sep 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Post your entire config.
> 
> > Which PSU do you have?
> 
> > Which monitor do you have and whats the resolution>



processor - i5 2500k

mobo- intel dh67bl

ram - 4gb

psu - coolermaster thunder 500w

monitor - 32inc tv 1080p


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 3, 2013)

Go for GTX 760. Performs equally to GTX660ti, but is a newer gen hardware.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 3, 2013)

its almost a tie, but below shows better VFM and newer gen advantage of GTX 760 to 660ti, performance is slightly better than the latter.

Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 Review, Price, Specifications Page 2 - Tech2


----------



## abuzar (Sep 3, 2013)

so its worth to spend 1500rs more for gtx 760 right? and what about my psu can it last at-least 2 months until i buy a new one? i will be using molex as my psu has 1x6pin.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 3, 2013)

^^ Cooler Master PSU , AFAIK from TDF and other experienced sources, are not to be recommended with a new GPU if the buyer  already has plan to buy a new one. Anything above 500W is good enough, GeForce GTX 760 - 30A and a 500W PSU minimum, below are nicer stuff...


*www.flipkart.com/corsair-smps-cx50...ac26f&srno=t_8&otracker=from-search&query=psu

Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK 500 Watts PSU 

OR 

*www.flipkart.com/seasonic-s12ii-52...5H9E&ref=b18ee601-4384-4aec-b6ad-1572d0a97e30

Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU 

OR 

*www.flipkart.com/seasonic-m12ii-65...G3KC&ref=323ab83c-f3ec-4cf3-a957-3d5f5e34d950

Seasonic M12II-650 650 Watts PSU 


OR 

*www.flipkart.com/corsair-vs550-550...YDHK&ref=4dc39d85-6898-4a42-b427-349f4041c503

Corsair VS550 550 Watt PSU 


let others come back with more comments...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 3, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ Cooler Master PSU , AFAIK from TDF and other experienced sources, are not to be recommended with a new GPU if the buyer  already has plan to buy a new one.* Anything above 500W is good enough*, GeForce GTX 760 - 30A and a 500W PSU minimum, below are nicer stuff...
> 
> 
> Corsair SMPS CX500 500 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com
> ...



> totally wrong.

> Corsair CX and VS series are the low end ones and are not recommended to be used with powerful/expensive hardware.

> Seasonic S12II 520W is one of the best PSU available at it's price point.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 3, 2013)

^^ I meant *at least* 500Watts, it is the standard recommended supply for GTX 760 all over. there is nothing wrong with CX series. CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 600W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE is a very good PSU indeed. Seasonic, yes obviously best at the price point though.


----------



## abuzar (Sep 3, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ I meant *at least* 500Watts, it is the standard recommended supply for GTX 760 all over. there is nothing wrong with CX series. CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 600W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE is a very good PSU indeed. Seasonic, yes obviously best at the price point though.



can my psu can work for only one month at least ?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Go for GTX 760. Performs equally to GTX660ti, but is a newer gen hardware.



Wrong, 760 is faster than 660-ti. It performs a tad better than 7950 which is again faster than 660-ti.

No point in buying 660-ti for op and yes, 760 is worth the little extra.



abuzar said:


> can my psu can work for only one month at least ?



Its better to ditch it and go for at least a Corsair CX 600 mentioned by sam_738844.
Thunder series have questionable quality.


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 3, 2013)

bit off topic but how would you rate 760 VS 580 OC in performance

considering to offload my 580 to get 760


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

OP wait for money and buy psu and graphic card together
spending on CX or VS series will be waste of money


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 3, 2013)

Spoiler



760 vs 580

Significantly higher clock speed	      *980 MHz vs 810 MHz*	       More than 20% higher clock speed

Better 3DMark vantage texture fill score     *82.8vs45.6*	                 More than 80% better 3DMark vantage texture fill score

Much more energy-efficient idle power consumption *108Wv132W*	      Around 20% more energy-efficient idle power consumption

Higher effective memory clock speed	*6,008 MHz  vs  4,032 MHz* 	Around 50% higher effective memory clock speed

Better 3DMark 11 graphics score	    *8,470vs6,065*	               Around 40% better 3DMark 11 graphics score

Better 3DMark vantage graphics score	*31,600vs24,202.50*	More than 30% better 3DMark vantage graphics score

More memory	*2,048 MB	vs	1,536 MB*	                 Around 35% more memory

Higher texture rate	*94.1 GTexel/s	vs	51.8 GTexel/s* 	 More than 80% higher texture rate

More energy-efficient load power consumption	*336W	vs	405W*  	More than 15% more energy-efficient load power consumption
Better floating-point performance	*2,258 GFLOPS	vs	1,659 GFLOPS*	More than 35% better floating-point performance

More shading units	              *1,152	    vs  	512*	       640 more shading units

Significantly higher memory clock speed	*1,502 MHz vs 1,008 MHz*	Around 50% higher memory clock speed

Quieter load noise level	*50 dB	vs	52.5 dB*	                         Around 5% quieter load noise level

More texture mapping units	*96	vs	64*	32                      more texture mapping units

Higher battlefield 3 frame rate	      *103.4 fps	vs	74.8 fps*	 Around 40% higher battlefield 3 framerate

Better civilization 5 texture decomposition (2013) score   *333.8vs294* 
Around 15% better civilization 5 texture decomposition (2013) score

Higher far cry 3 framerate	*41.5 fps	vs	34.2 fps* 
More than 20% higher far cry 3 framerate

Better passmark direct compute score	*2,391	vs	1,927* 
Around 25% better passmark direct compute score

Slightly higher crysis: warhead framerate	*49.8 fps	vs	44.7 fps* 
More than 10% higher crysis: warhead framerate

Lower TDP	*170W	vs	244W* 
More than 30% lower TDP



Courtesy GPU Boss


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

My vote goes to zotac GTX 760 + Seasonic s12ii 520 watt psu...
Get zotac as it has 3 year extended warrenty if registered in 14 days
>After OCing(if you are intrested) GTX 760 its performence increases upto 1.2 times better
>760 is newer


----------



## vickybat (Sep 3, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> bit off topic but how would you rate 760 VS 580 OC in performance
> 
> considering to offload my 580 to get 760



760 will eat a gtx 580 oc for breakfast. A 7870 is a bit faster than a 580 too.


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 3, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 760 vs 580
> 
> Significantly higher clock speed	      *980 MHz vs 810 MHz*	       More than 20% higher clock speed
> 
> ...


thanks for the detailed analysis 


vickybat said:


> 760 will eat a gtx 580 oc for breakfast. A 7870 is a bit faster than a 580 too.


now i want 760 even quicker 

i need to wait for a month before i could do any further purchases ... hold my sale just to concentrate on more important things (any taker can contact me after a month i will list both 660+msi 580 OC)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/177380-zotac-geforce-gtx660-2gb-almost-brand-new.html#post1999296


----------



## Cilus (Sep 3, 2013)

But the price is increasing everyday due to the high doller value. You better get the card as soon as possible.


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 3, 2013)

sadly cant do it  purchased 3 mobiles worth 30k and expecting a refund of 7k from a site so i am stuck after spending close to 40k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 3, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 760 vs 580
> 
> Significantly higher clock speed          *980 MHz vs 810 MHz*           More than 20% higher clock speed...Courtesy GPU Boss



Instead of making such long posts, simply post the link you got the data from.


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2013)

abuzar said:


> can my psu can work for only one month at least ?



yes, it will work just make sure you don't oc anything.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ slightly off topic but what could be the underlying business strategy from nvidia to launch a *ti version* of a mid-high range card from the generation lineup running at that time? Which again almost performs  at a lesser price same as the next better card of the same generation. Why is there a 660 and 660ti both ?

 Which buyer's section will be willing to buy the 660 non ti if ti is available, and if it performs nearly well to a 670 , with a bit oc'ing of course, then why would anyone buy a 670?

the emerge of a ti version puts question mark on both its immediate next and previous units from a buyer's point, if i were a buyer i would ask if i buy a GTX760 now, and tmrw nvidia comes up with 760ti with a price gap of affordable margin against performance gain, then my 760 is a waste? do nvidia puts it that way?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ slightly off topic but what could be the underlying business strategy from nvidia to launch a *ti version* of a mid-high range card from the generation lineup running at that time? Which again almost performs  at a lesser price same as the next better card of the same generation. Why is there a 660 and 660ti both ?
> 
> Which buyer's section will be willing to buy the 660 non ti if ti is available, and if it performs nearly well to a 670 , with a bit oc'ing of course, then why would anyone buy a 670?
> 
> the emerge of a ti version puts question mark on both its immediate next and previous units from a buyer's point, if i were a buyer i would ask if i buy a GTX760 now, and tmrw nvidia comes up with 760ti with a price gap of affordable margin against performance gain, then my 760 is a waste? do nvidia puts it that way?



> Currently, the cheapest 650 card available is from Zotac costing 7999 and the cheapest 650ti card is also from Zotac costing 9799.

> Similarly, the cheapest 660 card is from Zotac costing 16,399 and cheapest 660ti card is from MSI costing 21,400.

> In case of 650 and 650ti, people who buy this card generally have a lower and limited budget. imagine when someone originally had a budget of say 6-7k. For him, increasing his budget by 2k or 1k will get him a 650. in this case, for someone who already had to increase his budget by 2k to get a 650, 650ti is out of equation.

> in case of 660 and 660ti, the ~5k price difference does the job


----------



## Piyush (Sep 4, 2013)

I was about to buy 7870 recently, but because of the launch of 760 and the fall of Indian rupee, I'm standing in a waiting -n- pondering queue.

That PSU will do the job iff you dont do any OCing and add other PSU hogging components.
Beware of CM low end PSUs as they will fail you one day, soon enough. (*In my case, my GX 550 was blown up 5 times, and then I had to settle with GX 450 Bronze. Good thing that this one is working fine since 2 yrs or so :fingerscrossed: )


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ slightly off topic but what could be the underlying business strategy from nvidia to launch a *ti version* of a mid-high range card from the generation lineup running at that time? Which again almost performs  at a lesser price same as the next better card of the same generation. Why is there a 660 and 660ti both ?
> 
> Which buyer's section will be willing to buy the 660 non ti if ti is available, and if it performs nearly well to a 670 , with a bit oc'ing of course, then why would anyone buy a 670?
> 
> the emerge of a ti version puts question mark on both its immediate next and previous units from a buyer's point, if i were a buyer i would ask if i buy a GTX760 now, and tmrw nvidia comes up with 760ti with a price gap of affordable margin against performance gain, then my 760 is a waste? do nvidia puts it that way?



keep OCing out of question for now .. every cards performs better when OCed 

Npow as for cards like 650/650ti/650ti boost/660/660ti/760/670 - all of them have different performance and price level and don't forget they need to compete with AMD cards with similar price range and out perform some of the rival card from AMD by a little margin - at the end of the day it's all about business and competition


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2013)

all in all my suggetion still 760...
as 6XX series will leave market in 1- 11/2 year ...
AND 760 is based on new architecture and more developed


----------



## Cilus (Sep 4, 2013)

Buddy, apart from GTX 780, none of the nvidia 700 series cards are based on new design or architecture, they are just Kepler with some tweaking. GTX 760 is a stripped down version of GTX 670, just like HD 7870XT is stripped down version of HD 7950. 700 series offers better PCB and some power consumption tweaks which enable them run at slightly higher speed (both GPU and memory speed) while maintaining the same level of power consumption of their respective 600 series cards.
However, architecture part part, GTX 760 performs closer to a GTX 670 but available at the price of a GTX 660 Ti and offers better overclocking potential. So it should be the choice of the OP here.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I was about to buy 7870 recently, but because of the launch of 760 and the fall of Indian rupee, I'm standing in a waiting -n- pondering queue.
> 
> That PSU will do the job iff you dont do any OCing and add other PSU hogging components.
> Beware of CM low end PSUs as they will fail you one day, soon enough. (*In my case, my GX 550 was blown up 5 times, and then I had to settle with GX 450 Bronze. Good thing that this one is working fine since 2 yrs or so :fingerscrossed: )



dude m also waiting for new amd release and dollar price to get down but still m considering 760 to be the only good option atm.......


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2013)

if you are waiting for HD 9000 then just wait till Nov.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 5, 2013)

^Wouldn;t it be HD 8000?


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> ^Wouldn;t it be HD 8000?



rebranded 7xxx series is released as 8xxx for OEMS


----------



## abuzar (Sep 5, 2013)

friends i was decided to buy gtx 760  but due to rupee going down 760 now costs 22k minimum,, now what to do?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, if 760 is out of budget, you can safely go with 660ti. Get the asus one, it has a good cooler making higher overclocks possible.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you are waiting for HD 9000 then just wait till Nov.



yup waiting to see how will it compare to nvidia 7xx at same price, but ofcourse i will have to buy nvidia one only cause it will take time to stabilize the prices of the 9xxx series........

if what i m thing is correct 9950 should have almost similar performance to b/w 770 and 780......


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2013)

^^ Let's wait and see.



abuzar said:


> friends i was decided to buy gtx 760  but due to rupee going down 760 now costs 22k minimum,, now what to do?



wait and save up and pray that the dollar price don't go high


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 6, 2013)

^^^ thats a million dollar (rupees) question


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 6, 2013)

++ to Topgear's suggestion... No point in going with older gen cards now. its already discussed that 760 is faster. Waiting awhile is worth it...if i were op, i could have bought it by now breaking some piggy banks...torturing friends and all. who knows if INR will hit 70+  ...but thats me...


----------



## vickybat (Sep 6, 2013)

*@abuzar*

Buddy don't even think of getting the 660-ti. 760 is a much better card and pricing is almost same for both.
For 20k, 760 is a no-brainer. Grab one of the following choices. Asus DCII and zotac amp are also worth the extra price owing to efficient cooler and factory overclock.
Performs better than the reference and can go even higher.

ON SALE! - ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 760 2GB DDR5 - Rs.20,699 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

ON SALE! - ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 760 2GB DDR5 AMP EDITION - Rs.22,599 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

ON SALE! - ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 760 DC II OC EDITION - Rs.21,999 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

Galaxy NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Galaxy: Flipkart.com


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2013)

Even though 760 uses the same architecture, is it really a good deal to git it instead of 660? 
How much difference is there between there performance and price. I wanna know performance per dollar thing.


----------



## abuzar (Sep 6, 2013)

friends now i decided to go with zotac gtx 760 but non oc   because that's what i can afford right now .is it worth extra to go with oc?
friends i have also seen my psu that is coolermaster thunder 500w is not good enough to power gtx 760 
so can u all suggest any good cheap psu for gtx 760?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 6, 2013)

abuzar said:


> friends now i decided to go with zotac gtx 760 but non oc   because that's what i can afford right now .is it worth extra to go with oc?
> friends i have also seen my psu that is coolermaster thunder 500w is not good enough to power gtx 760
> so can u all suggest any good cheap psu for gtx 760?



Corsair GS500 -5000.
Antec VP450 -2900.


----------



## abuzar (Sep 6, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Corsair GS500 -5000.
> Antec VP450 -2900.



but i heard gtx 760 requires 500w isn't it?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 7, 2013)

abuzar said:


> but i heard gtx 760 requires 500w isn't it?


yes better stick with Seasonic S12ii 520 smps


bavusani said:


> Antec VP450 -2900.



it can not handle 760


----------



## abuzar (Sep 7, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> yes better stick with Seasonic S12ii 520 smps
> 
> 
> it can not handle 760



are you sure  Seasonic S12ii 520 smps will handle gtx 760?
or i should go with cx 600 corsair both are at same price.


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2013)

abuzar said:


> friends now i decided to go with zotac gtx 760 but non oc   because that's what i can afford right now .is it worth extra to go with oc?
> friends i have also seen my psu that is coolermaster thunder 500w is not good enough to power gtx 760
> so can u all suggest any good cheap psu for gtx 760?



no, stick with the non oc version and OC it to the level of the OCed card which should be easy  enough .. the only advantage OCed version has is it can be OCed a little better compared to stock clocked version but then again if one is willing to spend ~24k on a GTX 760 then he better get a Asus DC2 version instead otherwise Zotac is fine for a stock version.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 7, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Even though 760 uses the same architecture, is it really a good deal to git it instead of 660?
> How much difference is there between there performance and price. I wanna know performance per dollar thing.



................


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2013)

Buddy, I think you are talking about 660 Ti, not 660. And 660 Ti and 760 are available at the same price.


----------

